# need help wit a new lappy!



## sharath_ar89 (Jul 20, 2009)

hi
guys i'm planning to buy a new laptop please suggest me 1.
budget : 15k to 32k
usage : gaming , word processing , cad , browsing and sm simulation (college stuff)


----------



## mac555 (Jul 21, 2009)

15k to 32k budget for gaming lappy is low.......u will only get intel graphics in that budget.....and igp r not know to be good....


----------



## Shopaholic (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey sharath.. i bought a new laptop myself last week its a pretty good config.. core 2 duo 3GB ram and graphics and got a good deal..I paid for it in the early 40's..  bought it at this place called GoVasool (httlp://www.GoVasool.com) ...check their site out but call them on their call centre and they are pretty helpful .. give u choices and prices from the market across brands.. quite hassle free..


----------



## siddharth756 (Jul 25, 2009)

hey
if u wanaa buy a gaming lappy then u have to sacrifice at least wid brand then
go for hcl or compaq can find a good one
compaq cq 40
havibf c2s  
2 gb ram
Graphics Media                    Accelerator 4500MHD
u can have it


----------



## sharath_ar89 (Jul 27, 2009)

ty guys 4 da suggestions


----------



## utsav (Jul 27, 2009)

siddharth756 said:


> hey
> if u wanaa buy a gaming lappy then u have to sacrifice at least wid brand then
> go for hcl or compaq can find a good one
> compaq cq 40
> ...



u call it a gaming lappy??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 27, 2009)

definitely 4500hd is not for serious gaming. I'm personally using the desktop version, that is,X4500HD. It can run every game in the market but @ 20fps with all settings set to low  and 640X480 resolution. the only thing good about GMA 4500 is it has built in hardware decoder for MPEG-II and AVC codecs. which makes it a sweet deal if you are buying the lappy for watching 1080P videos. So, for gaming keep away from 4500MHD.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 28, 2009)

or buy mine I'm selling my laptop for Rs 47,000 if you are interested ...let me know 


to answer you query ,well dude you will have to increase your budget so that you can accomodate nvidia or ATI


----------



## Stuge (Jul 28, 2009)

or buy mine I'm selling my laptop for Rs 47,000 if you are interested ...let me know .Check the bazaar  section for this .


to answer you query ,well dude you will have to increase your budget so that you can accomodate nvidia or ATI


----------

